# Recovering banana seat tips?



## Alwhite00 (May 13, 2009)

I have a banana seat with the 2 piece pan that I am going to recover. I blasted both pans and fixed some rusted area and am ready to go.
  Any tips for this? It looks like the padding is just on the top of the pan, Is this correct? What have you used for padding? Where to get it?

Thanks.

LK


----------



## sam (May 13, 2009)

use light cotton or thin foam at fab shop.also get the "cheep" vinal the thin kind with the cheese cloth backing/not the kind with the foam backing.Cut it larger than needed---place on a wooded board--slid into a over set on broal for 15 to 20 secs. then strech and cover while hot . use close pins to hold in place--work fast. use spray glue.


----------

